# [H] Extinction - Dethecus sucht!



## -Eninia- (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Hordler,

Wir die Gilde Extinction von dem Realm Dethecus, suchen neue motivierte, ehrgeizige und aktive Member.

*Aktueller Status:*
Naxxramas -> clear
Malygos -> clear
Satharion (3D) -> clear

*Zur Zeit suchen wir für folgende Klassen neue Member:*
- Warlock
- Holy Priest
- Shadow Priest
- Hunter

*Was bieten wir:*
5 Raidtage die Woche. Diese sind Sonntag bis Donnerstag, jeweils von 18.30 bis 23.15 Uhr, Freitag und Samstag ist Raidfrei.
Desweiteren bieten wir euch den kompletten Content auf Farmstatus.
Außerdem bieten wir das wohl wichtigste, ein nettes Gildenklima sowie fähige und hilfsbereite Mitspieler.

*Was fordern wir:*
- Mindestalter: 18 Jahre
- Level 80
- Teilnahme an mindestens 3 von 5 Raidtagen in der Woche
- Teamfähigkeit
- Potbereitschaft bei JEDEM Boss
- Forenaktivität (Raidabmeldungen erfolgen über das Forum)
- Teamspeak 2 und Mikro / Headset (Wir wollen euch hören)
- Persönliche Dinge sind vor dem Raid zu erledigen (Hund rausbringen, Essen, Toilette)
- Kritikfähig (Wenn du einen Fehler machst, dann steh auch dazu)
- Einen vernünftigen Internet Anschluß und PC
- Euer Equipstand sollte sich auf Naxxramas Niveau befinden

Für alle weiteren Informationen: www.extinction.cc

*Bewerbungen bitte nur per Mail an: bewerbung@extinction.cc*

MFG
Extinction


----------

